# Great Old Shows of the Past...



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

What shows did you really like that are no longer shown...except maybe reruns... Some of these I liked probably because I was young.
I'll toss out a few in no particular order:

1. I Love Lucy - Some classic episodes.
2. Andy Griffith - What a set of charachters - Barney, Floyd, Howard Sprague, Gomer & Goober, Otis, Aunt Bea and of course Opie!
3. Leave it to Beaver - Jerry didn't age particularly well.
4. The Immortal - I think this lasted one season.
5. The Beverly Hillbillies - I still think of going into the Commerce Bank here and asking of Mr. Drysdale is around.
6. Ed Sullivan - My first memory of TV is the spinning plate guy and the Beatles.
7. Honeymooners - I remember when this started as a skit on Gleason's variety show from Miami.
8. The Flintstones
9. Happy Days
10. Love American Style (hey I was a teenage boy...how could I not watch this?)
11. Star Trek - My dad and I were among the people that wrote in to save it.
12. FBI
13. Man from U.N.C.L.E. 

I'm sure I'll think of plenty more. Were they better than what we get now?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Dragnet

Warner Brothers Studios had a near monopoly for a while with shows including:
77 Sunset Strip
Maverick
Lawman
Hawaiian Eye
Surfside Six


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Green Acres
Bewitched
The Munsters
Gunsmoke

Yes I think TV was better back then. Innocent and more creative.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

Adam 12

We watched this show every night on TV land when my son (he is 8 now) was born. He seemed to wake up every night at the same time when there were two episodes shown. I love that show.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jmh139 said:


> Adam 12
> 
> We watched this show every night on TV land when my son (he is 8 now) was born. He seemed to wake up every night at the same time when there were two episodes shown. I love that show.


Yes, good show!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tiger Tony said:


> Green Acres
> Bewitched
> The Munsters
> Gunsmoke
> ...


I watched a lot of Green Acres...and even some Petticoat Junction...but that may have just been the teen boy in me.
Bewitched was okay..switching Darrens was weird.
Munsters and Addams Family were both good

I could never get into Gunsmoke or any of the western shows like Bonanza or Wild, Wild West.

Few more for the list

Gilligan's Island
Hazel
Dean Martin Show
Red Skelton Show
Time Tunnel


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

KTLA here in LA just did a 60 hour old show marathon... Emergency was always a good one.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Fridays were never the same after we lost 77 Sunset Strip. But what I really loved were the Saturday serials, Flash Gordon and The Whistler; and of course, Sky King.

John


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Never missed an episode of Emergency.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I can remember watching Addams family on a little 13" Black and White TV at my dad's office after school. The reception wasn't great and we were constantly forced to fiddle with the rabbit ears, but most days you could get it good enough to enjoy the show.

I dream of Jeannie was pretty good too.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Sky King
Sea Hunt
Outer Limits
Twilight Zone
Howdy Doody
Combat
Superman (50's)


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Car 54 Where are You?
My Favorite Martian
Sing Along with Mitch
Hawaii Five O
Dobie Gillis
Monkeys
Perry Mason
Rocky and Bullwinkle
Captan Kangaroo
Flintstones
Jetsons
Paul Winchell Show (I don't remember the name of the show but it was Saturday afternoons in the 60's)
Wonderful World of Disney
(Original) Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Few more for the list
> Gilligan's Island
> Hazel
> Dean Martin Show
> ...


Wow......I forgot all about Hazel. I never hear anybody ever mention that show, but now since you bring it up I do remember watching it. 
I loved Gilligan's Island, I'm a Mary Ann guy  
I never heard of Time Tunnel.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

You'll probably laugh at some of these.  

Mission Impossible < my favorite
The Rat Patrol
Andy Griffith
Star Trek
The Equalizer
The Streets of San Francisco
Hawaii Five 0
Adam 12
Emergency
The Rookies
TJ Hooker
CHiPs
SWAT
Charles Angels
Police Woman
Starsky and Hutch
MacGyver
Most of the 70's cop shows
You Can't Do That On Television


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

ABC Wide World of Sports on Saturday afternoons. The agony of defeat, Ouch.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Laugh In
Its about Time
Smothers Brothers
Glen Campbell
He-Haw


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

If you want to find out the TV schedule for any year go to 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1946-47_United_States_network_television_schedule
This is the 1946-1947 schedule for other years go to the bottom of the page.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> Fridays were never the same after we lost 77 Sunset Strip. But what I really loved were the Saturday serials, Flash Gordon and The Whistler; and of course, Sky King.
> 
> John


and his neice, Penny.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

WKRP in Cincinnati (Oh, the humanity). :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Courtship of Eddies Father


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Route 66 was a good one also.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with many of the above but for me the king is Jack Benny. Possibly the funniest human of the 20th century.


----------



## Phouchg (Nov 27, 2007)

First post. Hello.


I second Jack Benny - the TV shows were OK, but the radio shows are the best.

Some of my favs growing up were:

Emergency
WKRP in Cincinnati (before they butchered the music in the later syndicated run)
Gilligan's Island
Three Stooges (obviously, see avatar)
Muppet Show
Get Smart 

It was a bit before my time, but when Nick at Nite started running Dobie Gillis, it was a must see for me.


those are what come to mind instantly.


----------



## Phouchg (Nov 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> WKRP in Cincinnati (Oh, the humanity). :lol:


As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk.com, Phouchg!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh my..this thread is a time tunnel in it of it self! I watched alot of the shows previously mentioned.
One that hasn't been mentioned that I watched every week was: *That Was The Week That Was *(TW3) with David Frost.
Oh and *Fireball XL5 *every Saturday morning as a young tyke.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Two excellent ones. I'm still a Thunderbird fanatic. FAB.



Stuart Sweet said:


> I agree with many of the above but for me the king is Jack Benny. Possibly the funniest human of the 20th century.


Agreed. The Jack Benny Show was hysterical, although seeing some of the old shows replayed, much of the humor hasn't aged well. It's quite unfortunate.

Stuart - I had the pleasure of seeing Jack Benny live in Los Angeles when I was a kid. Before the show, while the house lights were still up, Jack Benny came down the asle dressed in a ice cream man's white suit and hat, selling snow cones. He had to earn a buck somehow, you know. Funnier than hell.

I'll also add The Burns & Allen Show.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

ggergm said:


> ^ Two excellent ones. I'm still a Thunderbird fanatic. FAB.
> 
> I'll go back a little further.
> 
> ...


Of course Thunderbirds and SuperCar!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I wanted to build Supercar. I thought if I just had enough vacuum cleaners running in reverse...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

ggergm said:


> I wanted to build Supercar. I thought if I just had enough vacuum cleaners running in reverse...


Then here you go:http://www.aiai.ed.ac.uk/~bat/GA/supercar.html


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

ggergm said:


> Stuart - I had the pleasure of seeing Jack Benny live in Los Angeles when I was a kid.


You are my new idol.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tiger Tony said:


> Wow......I forgot all about Hazel. I never hear anybody ever mention that show, but now since you bring it up I do remember watching it.
> I loved Gilligan's Island, I'm a Mary Ann guy
> I never heard of Time Tunnel.


Time Tunnel was around a couple of seasons at best. Basically two guys would go back in time to "fix" something.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Tiger Tony said:


> Green Acres
> Bewitched
> The Munsters
> Gunsmoke
> ...


Ah, Bewitched. One of my favorite shows. I always found Elizabeth Montgomery to be a beautiful woman.

I Love Lucy? A classic. Period.

I shed some tears in 1989 when Lucille Ball died, and again years later when Elizabeth Montgomery died. I rarely feel that affected by the death of a celebrity, but these two women's passing saddened me.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Oh my..this thread is a time tunnel in of it self! I watched alot of the shows previously mentioned.
> One that hasn't been mentioned that I watched every week was: *That Was The Week That Was *(TW3) with David Frost.
> Oh and *Fireball XL5 *every Saturday morning as a young tyke.


TW3! Great show! I still have a Tom Leherer album around here. Some of those songs are still pretty funny...and unfortunately relevant.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My favorite night time soap: _Dallas_. Without a doubt a classic drama, and who couldn't love the evil J.R. Ewing? I can still watch all the episodes and enjoy every one of them. They don't make them like that anymore.

My favorite sitcom (and I generally hate sitcoms): _Cheers_. Great writers, superb cast!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow as I read this thread there are so many shows I used to watch and enjoy...
I'm trying to remember that old ABC Friday Night lineup...
Brady Bunch
Partridge Family
Courtship of Eddie's Father
Nanny and the Professor?

How about the big NBC Thursday lineup that had:

Cosby
Cheers
Night Court
Don't remember the rest.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Must See TV as it was called.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> My favorite night time soap: _Dallas_. Without a doubt a classic drama, and who couldn't love the evil J.R. Ewing? I can still watch all the episodes and enjoy every one of them. They don't make them like that anymore.
> 
> My favorite sitcom (and I generally hate sitcoms): _Cheers_. Great writers, superb cast!


LV,

Funny Dallas story for you. The night the season premiere was on where they were going to reveal who shot JR I was working as a media relations intern for the NJ Nets. I remember during the game a timeout got called and one of the players (I won't name names) ran off the court into the media room to get me to check on the show for him. I had to call friends get the updates and feed them in.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Anothe scifi show I enjoyed was :*Space 1999*


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ken S said:


> LV,
> 
> Funny Dallas story for you. The night the season premiere was on where they were going to reveal who shot JR I was working as a media relations intern for the NJ Nets. I remember during the game a timeout got called and one of the players (I won't name names) ran off the court into the media room to get me to check on the show for him. I had to call friends get the updates and feed them in.


That was November 1981, IIRC, wasn't it? A classic episode in a classic show!


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Have Gun Will Travel
The Rifleman

It wasn't Saturday if Mighty Mouse and Sky King weren't on!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I didn't see it on the list:

M*A*S*H.

I was at boarding school when the final episode aired and we got permission to end quiet hours early and extend bedtime to watch it.

And as was mentioned about TV shows that were on during feeding time, for me it was MASH. FX I think was airing several episodes back to back when she was awake as a baby.


----------



## Phouchg (Nov 27, 2007)

I remember the night we found out who shot JR. Our scout troop was on a weekend camping trip at our local Scout reservation - and it was freezing cold outside. Somebody brought a small black & white TV and several guys, as well as the scoutmaster and his assistant were all huddled around it in the cabin. When it was revealed one guy flung the door of the cabin open and shouted "Kristin shot JR!!" and some of in our tents outside yelled back "Shut up - we're trying to sleep!"

Good times


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I SPY
The Bill Cosby Show
The bob newhope show
Bob newhope


----------



## rapjrhb (Sep 26, 2007)

Greg the Bunny
Arrested Development

(hey, the OP didn't say they had to be "old" shows!)


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Does anyone remember "The Pruitts of South Hampton"? Phyllis Diller at her best!

And let's not forget "The Carol Burnett Show"

Oh yeah, there was a mini-series with Carol called "Fresno". I loved the opening scene where you see a group of Spaniards riding along, the leader stops and picks some grapes (the series is about grapes don't you know...) puts them in his mouth, promptly spits them out and proclaims "Phhh! These taste like Fresno!!!"


(sigh) Those were the days of great television.........


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Some of my favourite but never remembered shows

Tales of the Golden Monkey
Logan's Run
Banana Splits
U.F.O.
F Troop
Rin Tin Tin
Alias Smith and Jones


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

From before I was born:

Dragnet
Adam 12
The Twilight Zone 

Shows from my time that I miss:

NYPD Blue
Third Watch


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> That was November 1981, IIRC, wasn't it? A classic episode in a classic show!


I think it was 1980.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

One of those two years.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I didn't see it on the list:
> 
> M*A*S*H.
> 
> ...


M*A*S*H great, great show. I tried to get into the movie as a kid and they wouldn't let me in (it was rated R).


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Arrested Development was a very funny show...just never caught on. Although, by the end of the 3rd season they seemed to be running low on scripts.

Carol Burnett - I wasn't a huge fan, but it was very popular. I could never get my Mom or Dad to tug their ear for me 

Couple of people posted Twilight Zone...Rod Serling was just amazing. He also did Night Gallery which early on was downright terrifying. I still remember the ear wig episode.

How about this one...
Bridget Loves Bernie


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Phouchg said:


> As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly...


I don't think I could ever watch the news coverage of the Hindenberg explosion, as serious as it was, without breaking out laughing now.
http://encarta.msn.com/media_461547587_0_-1_1_BB/media.html


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah come on everyone GET SMART er 99 hot!!!

If that is to harsh then call me the PRISONER #9 #9


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I agree with many of the above but for me the king is Jack Benny. Possibly the funniest human of the 20th century.


You forgot ROCHESTER!!! Wellllll!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Time Tunnel was around a couple of seasons at best. Basically two guys would go back in time to "fix" something.


Time Tunnel was run early in the morning commercial-free on Encore's Mystery channel back when I enjoyed the Starz Superpak a couple years ago. The Avengers was an afternoon staple as well as other vintage TV shows. Now, they only run vintage shows on their WESTERNS channel. I think they are showing Bat Masterson nowadays.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

As for MY old favorites, I liked all of the Quinn Martin and Irwin Allen shows. Some titles I remember:

Quinn Martin:

The FBI
Barnaby Jones
The Invaders
The Fugitive
The Untouchables
The New Breed
Twelve O'Clock High
Dan August
Cannon
Streets of San Francisco

Irwin Allen:

Land of the Giants
Time Tunnel
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
Lost in Space


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Sheesh all these great shows I've forgotten.

The Avengers! Had to like Emma Peal
The Untouchables
Get Smart (sorry about that Chief)

and another I just thought of...

The Three Stooges


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ken S said:


> What shows did you really like that are no longer shown...except maybe reruns... Some of these I liked probably because I was young.


Thanks for this thread. In the middle of the night, I thought of many old shows and much to my surprise, there they were listed in a post. Thought I was too old to post on this thread....


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

There was Combat and Secret Agent Man...some of my must see tv.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Ken S said:


> TW3! Great show! I still have a Tom Leherer album around here. Some of those songs are still pretty funny...and unfortunately relevant.


"That was the week that was ...
It's over; let it go.
Oh what a week that was ..."

Remember the TW3 Girl -- Nancy Ames.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Terrific thread!!

Red Skelton Hour
Mannix
Wagon Train
The Wackiest Ship in the Army
Mr. Roberts
McHale's Navy
I Spy
Ben Casey
Dr. Kildare
Car 54, Where Are you?


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

The Walton's.
I was in love with Mary Ellen!!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Here's one for some of you that might bring back some memories. A classic, indeed. Enjoy:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

If we're getting into cartoons/animation...my favorites...

Looney Tunes/Bugs Bunny
Astroboy
The Eight Man - They made them take this one off because he used to put a stick in his mouth and light it for energy...funny about that.

The Charlie Brown Specials (which are still shown were always good).

Someone mentioned this earlier, but the original Superman with George Reeve still is my favorite superhero show.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Cartoons...hmmm

Voltron
Starblazers
G-Force

Cant remember the name but the one where humans and machines could merge together


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Underdog

Mighty Mouse


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Lost of good shows listed here. One not as old but I liked as much as any was _Roswell._ The first season was one of the best written group of episodes in a story arc as I have seen. And the pilot won some awards for the best TV show pilot. I'll bet I'm in a minority here with this one. :lol:

Babylon 5 was also a good one.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Ken S said:


> What shows did you really like that are no longer shown...except maybe reruns... Some of these I liked probably because I was young.
> I'll toss out a few in no particular order:
> 
> 1. I Love Lucy - Some classic episodes.
> ...


Wow, you can really show your age here:eek2:

laverne and shirly
Giant robot
ultra man
smurfs
Bananna splits
HR Puff N Stuff
New Zoo Review

I would love to see the giant robot reruns, I haven't seen them since I was a kid


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Wow as I read this thread there are so many shows I used to watch and enjoy...
> I'm trying to remember that old ABC Friday Night lineup...
> Brady Bunch
> Partridge Family
> ...


Night court, that was a funny show and Mrs. sullivan (prosecuter) was HOT.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

Have Gun Will Travel
Wanted Dead or Alive
Kung-Fu
F-Troop
Green Hornet

I'm still waiting for the last 3 years of Have Gun Will Travel to come out on dvd.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

How about Sargent Preston and is dog King, or The Long Ranger and his trusted friend Tonto.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The Ed Sullivian Show
Jackie Gleason Show
Jack Benny Show
The Sonny and Cher Comedy Hour
The Carol Burnett Show
The Smother Brother Show
The Glen Campbell Show


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

1.Get Smart
2. The Invaders
3. Way out (canceled because it was too scary)
4. Voyage to the bottom of the sea
5. F Troop
6. Untouchables
7. Perry Mason


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> There was Combat and Secret Agent Man...some of my must see tv.


Of course Secret Agent man had a kind of a spinoff called "The Prisioner" Who could forget " Im not a number I am a man!"


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Buck Rodgers 
I miss tweaky...


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

anyone remember the 

Fall Guy
Little House on the Prairie
The Walton's
Mr. ED


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tiger Tony said:


> Wow......I forgot all about Hazel. I never hear anybody ever mention that show, but now since you bring it up I do remember watching it.
> I loved Gilligan's Island, I'm a Mary Ann guy
> I never heard of Time Tunnel.


Mary Ann...

- Craig


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

alomst forgot the 
Rockford files
Maverick


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ed Sullivan
Honeymooners
Red Skelton
Car 54, Where are you?
Life of Riley
Sea Hunt
Adventures in Paradise
Seargeant Preston and the French Foreign Legion
Dean Martin Show


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Here's one for some of you that might bring back some memories. A classic, indeed. Enjoy:


Thanks, I live in WJAC country!
Also remember "HardRock, Coco, and Joe" and
"Here Comes Suzy Snowflake"


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> The Ed Sullivian Show
> Jackie Gleason Show
> Jack Benny Show
> The Sonny and Cher Comedy Hour
> ...


The Carol Burnett Show, another good one, Tim Conway and Harvey Corman were hillarious together.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

gulfwarvet said:


> anyone remember the
> 
> Little House on the Prairie
> Mr. ED


Yup, every Monday night a 8:00, I grew up with that. They play alot of the reruns on 212, I think it's the hallmark channel.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bewitched.
It's amazing watching it now and realizing they were all borderline alcoholics!


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

how about 

Captain Kangaroo
Flippo the Clown


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

also:

The Wild Wild West


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm kind a surprised no one has mentioned:
Sanford & Son


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Sid Caesar's Show of Shows


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Time for Beany
Howdy Doody
Boston Blackie
Danger Man
Crusader Rabbit.
Rocky & Bullwinkle
Perry Mason
Captain Fortune (San Francisco 1950s kid's show)
Dance Party (San Francisco1950s bandstand show)


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

how could we ever forget the "SOUL TRAIN"


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

gulfwarvet said:


> how could we ever forget the "SOUL TRAIN"


I think Soul Train is still on. Different host though.

Of course we have to mention American Bandstand. Which I have a 72 because it had a good beat to dance too.

Actually, good sub category..."good" music shows?

Partridge Family
Monkees
Soul Train
Dance Fever
American Bandstand
The Wiggles
Josie & The Pussycats
American Idol


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I think Soul Train is still on. Different host though.
> 
> Of course we have to mention American Bandstand. Which I have a 72 because it had a good beat to dance too.
> 
> ...


The Next Great American band


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

this was another show of all time favorite show of mine,
"Night Rider" & "Blue Thunder"


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I think Soul Train is still on. Different host though.
> 
> Of course we have to mention American Bandstand. Which I have a 72 because it had a good beat to dance too.
> 
> ...


What about solid Gold, and the solid gold dancers, Hot Hot Hot...


----------



## Mike Al (Sep 24, 2007)

The original TGI Friday on ABC from the early 70's:
Brady Bunch 
Partridge Family 
Room 222
The Odd Couple
Love American Style 
BTW for those who do not know, the pilot for Happy Days was a 1/2 hour segement on Love American Style


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

The Dick Van **** show thank to Nick at night without that I would have never known how funny that show really was.

Mary Tyler Moore

Bob Hope Specials 

Cartoons
Force Five
Starblazers
G-Force
Transformers
Space Ghost
Flintstones
Superfriends


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

2Guysfootball said:


> The Dick Van **** show thank to Nick at night without that I would have never known how funny that show really was.
> 
> Mary Tyler Moore
> 
> ...


Dick Van ****, Mary Tyler Moore and then Lou Grant


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Buck Rodgers
> I miss tweaky...


Seriously.

Erin Gray in head to toe spandex and you miss Twiki.

Really?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Seargeant Preston and the French Foreign Legion


Sgt Preston was with the Royal Canadian Mounted Police

I think you're thinking of Captain Gallant w Buster Crabbe


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> Sgt Preston was with the Royal Canadian Mounted Police
> 
> I think you're thinking of Captain Gallant w Buster Crabbe


"Segeant Preston of the Yukon" and "Captain Gallant of the Foreign Legion."

Thanks for the memory jog!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> Sgt Preston was with the Royal Canadian Mounted Police
> 
> I think you're thinking of Captain Gallant w Buster Crabbe


OMG...I forgot about Sgt Preston. Used to watch it all the time along with Sky King and his niece Penny.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Erin Gray in head to toe spandex and you miss Twiki.
> 
> Really?


"Biggie biggie biggie biggie..." (in a Tweaky voice)


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Great now I'am thinking of the show No time for sargent with SGT Bilko being the fore runner to MASH McHales Navy and Hogans Hereo.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ramar of the Jungle.
Circus Boy costaring Micky Dolenz who a few years later would be famous for a different reason.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Ramar of the Jungle.
> Circus Boy costaring Micky Dolenz who a few years later would be famous for a different reason.


HEY HEY WE'RE THE MONKEES


----------



## Dilerium (Feb 11, 2006)

The best kids science fiction show from Sid and Marty Krofft:

_Land of the Lost_

The Sleestak (sp?) were awesome bad guys. They seemed to have this complexity and mystery about them that most kid-villains just didn't have. I had nightmares about them. The stop-motion dinosaurs and Holly's constant whining were annoying, but the stories were pretty good.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Gun smoke
The Lone Ranger


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Sgt Preston was with the Royal Canadian Mounted Police
> 
> I think you're thinking of Captain Gallant w Buster Crabbe





paulman182 said:


> "Segeant Preston of the Yukon" and "Captain Gallant of the Foreign Legion."
> 
> Thanks for the memory jog!


Thanks for the correction! I watched them both back in the 50's.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Did we mention Happy Days?
Started as a skit on Love American Style and also was the genesis for the website "Jump the Shark".


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thought of another:
Wonderful World of Disney ie: Davey Crocket series


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Yesterday I got from the Disney Treasury series the Wonderful World of Disney's Tomorrowland set. It has the Wonderful World of Disney's spaceflight shows from the '50s. I've just started watching them but this takes me right back to my childhood.

Here are all the Davy Crockett shows from the Treasury series.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Did anyone mention Charlie Angels?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

ggergm said:


> Here are all the Davy Crockett shows from the Treasury series.


Wow, in "COLOR"! I'm pretty sure that I've never seen these episodes in anything but good ole B/W. THanks!


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

B Newt said:


> 1.Get Smart
> 2. The Invaders
> 3. Way out (canceled because it was too scary)
> 4. Voyage to the bottom of the sea
> ...


I wish I could find "Voyage to the bottom of the sea" on TV somewere. I Loved that show when I was little.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

jmh139 said:


> Adam 12
> 
> We watched this show every night on TV land when my son (he is 8 now) was born. He seemed to wake up every night at the same time when there were two episodes shown. I love that show.


"1-Adam 12, 1-Adam 12, what are you doing in Wisconsin?"

Emergency
All In The Family
M*A*S*H
Happy Days
Greatest American Hero

Before my time, but thanks to reruns:
I Love Lucy
Leave It To Beaver
Honeymooners


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

how about the original Drag-net, i grew up watching that one. to bad the new one that had Al Bundy in it wasn't any better.
speaking of him
Married with Children kelly was hot


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.sillymortal.com/neat/copper_clappers.html


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

Back in 1950 or 51, Captain Video and his video rangers! One of the Rangers is still on TV today! It's the Dr. who runs the hospital in As the World turns! Bob????
Can't think of his name right now.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Nobody mentioned The Man From U.N.C.L.E. ?? Some other good ones:
Knight Rider 
Blue Thunder
Airwolf

I know what I think of most of the current shows (not much) but I wonder what people thought of these shows we are listing back whenthey were new, and what people will think of today's shows in 20 or 30 years


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

longrider said:


> Nobody mentioned The Man From U.N.C.L.E. ?? Some other


Anyone know what U.N.C.L.E. stood for?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Anyone know what U.N.C.L.E. stood for?


*U*nited *N*etwork *C*ommand for *L*aw and *E*nforcement.

BTW: I did that from memory..does that date me or what!!!!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> *U*nited *N*etwork *C*ommand for *L*aw and *E*nforcement.
> 
> BTW: I did that from memory..does that date me or what!!!!


Did they fight against "THRUSH"?

Man from U.N.C.L.E. was good..but when it comes to saving the world...I'd trust
Maxwell Smart!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Did they fight against "THRUSH"?
> 
> Man from U.N.C.L.E. was good..but when it comes to saving the world...I'd trust
> Maxwell Smart!


Would you trust your life to someone that talks into his shoe?:lol:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Wow, in "COLOR"! I'm pretty sure that I've never seen these episodes in anything but good ole B/W. THanks!


Buy it now. Much of the Disney Treasury series is already out of print.



kf4omc said:


> I wish I could find "Voyage to the bottom of the sea" on TV somewere. I Loved that show when I was little.


I bought the DVDs for the first two seasons. That's all you need. The first season is the black and white one, with intrigue, spies and fewer sea weed monsters. One script is even by Harlan Ellison (He got pissed and had them take his name off of the episode. Imagine that - Ellison p.o.'d at a sci-fi producer.  ). The second season is in color and introduces the Flying Sub. The scripts are still better than average. If you shop around, you can get both seasons for around $70.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Wire Paladin said:


> Have Gun Will Travel
> Wanted Dead or Alive
> Kung-Fu
> F-Troop
> ...


On Tuesday, January 11th, the *SyFy* channel has an all day marathon of the *Green Hornet* show.


----------



## yankeevert (May 17, 2008)

I Remember Mama

The Big Story

The Life of Riley

All were shown on friday night early 50s


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Dilerium said:


> The best kids science fiction show from Sid and Marty Krofft:
> 
> _Land of the Lost_
> 
> The Sleestak (sp?) were awesome bad guys. They seemed to have this complexity and mystery about them that most kid-villains just didn't have. I had nightmares about them. The stop-motion dinosaurs and Holly's constant whining were annoying, but the stories were pretty good.


I run a web site about the singer/songwriter Harry Nilsson who wrote the music and songs for the film Popeye. The "Sweethaven" set for Popeye was built in Malta and still stands as a tourist attraction. A few years ago, ABC aired a TV series called "Dinotopia." I made the mistake of watching one episode. The only thing I found interesting was that some of the scenes were filmed on the Sweethaven sets.

So ... I described the episode the Harry Nilsson mailing list that I ran at the time. I told about seeing the Popeye sets then I added "BTW ... the show makes 'Land of the Lost' look like 'Jurassic Park.'"

I had forgotten one thing. David Gerrold, one of the participants in the mailing list discussion, was one of the creators and writers of "Land of the Lost." He replied to say that he was very proud of "Land of the Lost" and that all the writers worked hard on the show, etc.

I replied to apologize and explain that I was talking about the visual effects, not the story! 

Gerrold also mentioned that he was looking forward to a serious theatrical version of "Land of the Lost." Unfortunately, the dreadful Will Ferrell movie was made instead.

I'm just the right age that I remember "Land of the Lost" well. Holly could whine all she wanted for all I cared at that age.

Back on topic ... I haven't seen Land of the Lost for a very long time. So, I'm not sure if I would still like it.

But, I've been watching Adam-12 and Emergency! on Netflix streaming and the shows hold up very well. When I was a kid, they were exciting and interesting. They still are to me now. But, as an adult, when I watch the policemen or firemen help someone, I can't help but think "wow, there are really people who do that."

-- Roger


----------

